# Word of the Day - Shavetail



## debodun (Feb 16, 2022)

Shavetail (noun) - a newly commissioned officer in the military; an inexperienced person; greenhorn.

The shavetail lieutenant arrived on the base and immediately began barking orders at the NCOs.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 16, 2022)

That's one I've never heard.

Which I guess makes me a lexicon shavetail.


----------



## Kaila (Feb 17, 2022)

I too, had never heard the word, _shavetail, _ 
and I don't expect to ever use it, now that I have;
Yet, it's nice to have learned the meaning, for sometime in the future, when someone _else_ uses the term!


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)

I was a Shavetail for 18 months and then automatically promoted to 1st Lt.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 17, 2022)

debodun said:


> Shavetail (noun) - a newly commissioned officer in the military; an inexperienced person; greenhorn.
> 
> The shavetail lieutenant arrived on the base and immediately began barking orders at the NCOs.


He must be a 2nd Lt. or an Ensign, depending on the military branch.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 17, 2022)

Kaila said:


> I too, had never heard the word, _shavetail, _
> and I don't expect to ever use it, now that I have;
> Yet, it's nice to have learned the meaning, for sometime in the future, when someone _else_ uses the term!


Me too!


----------

